# Выборка в аккордеон



## Сергей С (6 Апр 2016)

Уважаемые коллеги!
Подскажите, как сейчас можно решить вопрос с постановкой выборки в аккордеон (итальянец). Вариант "Рубин" не рассматривается. И "Рубин5" тоже)) 
Интересуют мастера-частники в Москве или где-то недалеко.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Апр 2016)

Пожалейте Итальянца. Сколько не видел с ними переделок, *опа получается и по механике и по звуку. Поищите другие варианты с выборкой.


----------



## oleg45120 (7 Апр 2016)

лучше продать ваш готовый и купить выборный


----------



## Carpenter (8 Апр 2016)

Помню, был примерно такой же вопрос и дядка советовал готовую левую часть оставить, а заказать такую же выборную. И менять когда нужно.
Как вариант, имхо


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Апр 2016)

Carpenter (08.04.2016, 13:21) писал:


> И менять когда нужно


А как Вы это себе представляете?
Я Вам памятник воздвигну нерукотворный, если подскажете, как просверлить в двух разных левых корпусах по СЕМЬ отверстий в одних и тех-же местах под одним углом. Условие: в меховой рамке отверстия не трогать.


----------



## glory (8 Апр 2016)

Хотите расскажу как просверлить? Ставьте памятник)... Или может, поразмыслив, сами догадаетесь.. Тогда памятник себе...
Подсказка.. Сверлить надо изнутри...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Апр 2016)

glory (08.04.2016, 20:02) писал:


> Сверлить надо изнутри.


А Вы лично, повторяю, лично это хоть раз делали и следили за этим инструментом после? Или это первое, что пришло Вам на ум?
Я об этом думал, но это не вариант. Очень быстро отверстия будут разбиваться из-за небольших несоответствий. Проблемы с компрессией Вам обеспечены. 
Вдогонку. Померил свою самую компактную угловую сверлилку (Dremel). Минимальное расстояние от деки (если ещё подлезешь) на котором можно делать отверстия - 12мм, а это много - редуктор мешает. Сверлилки с прямым приводом не рассматриваю.


----------



## gerborisov (8 Апр 2016)

В Супите не сверлил, но вообще приходилось. Операция не сложная. Угол 90 градусов. Если у второго полукорпуса нет отверстий, вообще без проблем. Если есть можно высверлить большие отверстия и сделать заглушки, после делать в них новые.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Апр 2016)

У итальянцев и у немцев расстояние между отверстиями до края корпуса около 3мм. Меховая рамка тонкая. Вот и попробуйте просверлить изнутри.


----------



## glory (8 Апр 2016)

Да, сверлил. Повторяю, да лично я сверлил. )
И следил... И слежу.. А первое что пришло на ум это, извините,- или болтун или неумеха...
Господи,  да что ж там сложного? И без дремеля никак? А если, скажем, сверло просто в малый патрон зажать и потихоньку ручками? А если вообще изнутри не сверлить, а шилом накол сделать, отметив где сверлить. А просверлить уже без меха с его рамкой, по рассчету в 3 мм от края корпуса? Соблюдая углы. И что это там за прецизионные точности от несоответствия которым теряется компрессия?...
Кстати, по опыту.. У итальянцев отверстия действительно близко к краю корпуса. Рекомендуется вообще ликвидировать шпильки и поставить вместо них винты на втулках по типу "Юпитера"... Это ни в коем случае не руководство к действию. Просто так, к слову...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (9 Апр 2016)

За болтуна и неумеху - ГранМерси. Кто меня знает - посмеются от души.
Умолкаю, спорить больше не буду. glory (09.04.2016, 00:21) писал:


> У итальянцев отверстия действительно близко к краю корпуса. Рекомендуется вообще ликвидировать шпильки и поставить вместо них винты на втулках по типу "Юпитера"


Для начала возьмите штангенциркуль, замерьте диаметр втулки, расстояние от края меховой рамки до отверстия, посчитайте сухой остаток и делайте выводы.


----------



## zet10 (9 Апр 2016)

Взяли и облили грязью хорошего мастера Vladimir Zh!Человек судя по дельным советам, очень хороший и компетентный спец в плане ремонта!зачем же так сразу " болтун, неумеха"? Может надо сначала подумать,а потом говорить?Мне кажется не мешало бы извинится...


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Взяли и облили грязью хорошего мастера Vladimir Zh!Человек судя по дельным советам, очень хороший и компетентный спец в плане ремонта!зачем же так сразу " болтун, неумеха"? Может надо сначала подумать,а потом говорить?Мне кажется не мешало бы извинится...


Вот-вот! Было бы весьма неплохо извиниться.


----------



## glory (9 Апр 2016)

Я, между прочим, сразу же и извинился...
Но,  если уж на то пошло, уважающий себя мастер не будет кидаться фразами "Вы, лично Вы"..., "первое, что на ум пришло"...Вот и пришло.. Он ведь тоже не знает с кем общается.. А вдруг я тоже опытный и компетентный спец в плане ремонта? И опыта тоже лет под 30?
Вы то, ребята, адвокатствуете, а сами, почитать, толерантностью не сильно страдаете... Уж извините на всякий случай..


----------



## glory (9 Апр 2016)

Vladimir Zh (09.04.2016, 15:33) писал:


> Для начала возьмите штангенциркуль, замерьте диаметр втулки, расстояние от края меховой рамки до отверстия, посчитайте сухой остаток и делайте выводы.


А кто сказал что надо использовать штатные юпитеровские втулки? И кто сказал, что отверстие под шпильку - это центр отверстия под втулку?
Да, и... А со сверлением мы с Вами уже разобрались?


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2016)

По поводу втулок, скорее согласен: у меня на двух итальянцах стоят и меня вполне устраивают. Решение намного более эстетичное, чем шпильки. Особенно, если разбирать часто. 

Но вот возвращаясь к началу темы, хочется спросить: "а для чего столько трудностей"? Поменять на готово-выборный и не морочить себе голову.  Да и не на каждый готовый разумно ставить выборку. Эстрадному инструменту она как собаке пятая нога. Инструмент по тембру должен ближе к академическому быть ИМХО.


----------



## zet10 (9 Апр 2016)

а для чего столько трудностей?, да наверное дело в том Евгений,что у народа опять стоит задача сэкономить деньги! Вероятно в своё время купили готовый Аккордеон,а на готововыборный уже денег не хватает( имеется в виду итальянский), свой продать не могут вот и решили " изуродовать " инструмент ! С подобной темой ко мне обратились месяц назад из Тулы,они у меня купили готовый "Скандалли" и попросили что б им изготовили на фабрике ещё и готововыборный левый корпус отдельно,что б можно было менять корпуса на инструменте,за левый корпус готовы были платить 200 тысяч рублей.Я в свою очередь все это передал итальянцам,но они на отрез отказались этим заниматься,покрутили у виска,дескать сумашедшие Русские и сказали что если нужен г/в аккордеон пусть покупают новый и не морочат голову.


----------



## glory (9 Апр 2016)

Я думаю итальянцы согласились бы изготовить выборную левую, если бы корпуса были достаточно унифицированы... А так им сделать отдельно левую и подогнать ее под уже имеющуюся правую по затратам все равно что сделать инструмент заново..
Ну а как вариант для учёбы я думаю у нас могли бы сделать сменную левую. На безрыбье и сам раком.. Зато бюджетненько...


----------



## zet10 (9 Апр 2016)

Ну да...изуродовать инструмент это "бюджетненько".


----------



## ze_go (10 Апр 2016)

Vladimir Zh (09.04.2016, 15:33) писал:


> Для начала возьмите штангенциркуль, замерьте диаметр втулки, расстояние от края меховой рамки до отверстия, посчитайте сухой остаток и делайте выводы.


 звучит, простите, как мнение крайней инстанции 
(это о тоне постов уважаемого Vladimir Zh - "для начала... посчитайте... делайте выводы..."), но не всё так однозначно...
конкретно случай из моей практики. 
баян "scandalli", модель не помню. 
владелец - Ирина Серотюк (это её второй"scandalli", который с анодированными уголками)
Патарини и Ко. в силу то ли скупости, то ли лени, то ли ещё чего иного вкрутили винты в меховую рамку непосредственно через корпус, без всяких втулок.
естественно, через время, от выкручивания-вкручивания шляпки винтов в корпусе сделали ужасные вмятины (там и сам корпус изготовлен из какого-то "пластилина" - дерево рыхлое, не плотное)
пришлось ставить втулки (и винты новые), естественно самоточёные (друзья подсобили - мой станок из-за малой жёсткости не позволяет точить нержу).
стали как влитые и с точки зрения эстетики всё гуд (жаль, не сфоткал конкретный инструмент - надо было срочно отдавать - Ирина спешила на самолёт).
p.s. есть фотка таких же втулок, но уже в "Юпитере" -


----------



## vev (10 Апр 2016)

Ну чисто для поддержания беседы,


----------

